# Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?



## toffizzle (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo an Alle!
Habe Jahrelang ein minimum Gamerleben geführt und eher die Mindestanforderungen so eben erreicht.
Nun möchte ich ein bis zwei Stufen höher und habe mir etwas Zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon?

Mainboard: GigaByte GA-970A-DS3 AM3+
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300 Black Edition (6X 3,5GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher:8GB DDR3-1866 (2X 4GB)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD7870 2GB
Festplatte:1000GB SATA3.0 (6GB/s - 7200rpm) 
Netzteil: 750W

Anregungen und Tipps werden sehr gerne entgegen genommen! Beim Mainboard bin ich mir noch unschlüssig.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Januar 2013)

Da du dir hier kein Budget o.ä. erwähnt hast, schreibe ich einfach mal, was *ich* mir kaufen würde:

- i5 / i7 in der K Version und einen sehr guten Lüfter, damit man den PC bei *Bedarf* und dann *vollautomatisch *übertakten kann
- 16GB RAM mit 2x 8GB RAM
- 128GB bzw. 256GB SSD
- Grafikkarte 670GTX
- Enermax Gold Netzteil mit ~550 Watt

Ich hab ein ähnliches System, i7 2600K mit allen vier Kernen auf 4.3Ghz unter Last, "nur" 8GB RAM und eine 128GB SSD. Grafikkarte hab ich eine 570 GTX.

Ich bin mit diesem System mehr als zufrieden, vorallem arbeiten alle Komponenten superb zusammen. 4+4 Kerne beim i7 sind im Grunde unnötig, es gibt so gut wie keine Spiele oder Programme, die die Kerne wirklich konsequent auslasten können. Darum war es mir wichtig, dass die CPU vollautomatisch die Kerne übertakten kann ... das macht der i7 in der K Fassung vorzüglich.

Ich hab den i7 seit erscheinen der zweiten i7 Generation, d.h. einige Monate bzw. sogar über ein Jahr, und bislang wurde die CPU noch nie mit allen vier + vier 'virtuellen' Kernen ausgelastet, selbst bei x264 Kodierung. D.h. ich sehe keinen Sinn in einer 6 Kern CPU, zumal sich der i7 mit einem guten Board sehr weit runtertaktet und sehr wenig Strom im Idle verbraucht.

Netzteil ist mMn deutlich überdimensioniert, ich würde lieber auf ein NT mit einem hohen Effizienzfaktor, bei Enermax nennt sich das Gold oder Platin, setzen ... davon hast du mMn deutlich mehr.


----------



## toffizzle (16. Januar 2013)

*Oops*

@Rabowke: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich denke aber, das übersteigt mein Budget.
Apropos, hatte tatsächlich das Budget vergessen: 800€ wollte ich max. ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2013)

toffizzle schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> Habe Jahrelang ein minimum Gamerleben geführt und eher die Mindestanforderungen so eben erreicht.
> Nun möchte ich ein bis zwei Stufen höher und habe mir etwas Zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...


750W sind maßlos übertrieben - wenn es ein Markenmodell ist, reichen 450-500W für jeden modernen Spiele-PC aus. 

Gehäuse und DVD-LW hast du und übernimmst das? 

Wenn Du was suchst, was ungefähr so viel kostet wie Dein eigener Vorschlag, dann komm ich auf ca 120€ (CPU) + 80€ (Board) + 40€ (RAM) + 200€ (Graka) + 60€ (Festplatte) + 80€ (Netzteil) = ca 600€. Für das Budget würde ich dann, wenn Du AMD-"Fan" bist, nur einen AMD X4 965 nehmen, der ist in Games effektiv nicht schlechter als der FX-6300, kostet aber 40€ weniger, dann ein Netzteil mit weniger Watt, und dafür dann als Graka eine AMD 7950. Dann bist Du immer noch bei ca 600€. Wenn Du kein AMD-"Fan" bist, dann sogar lieber einen Intel G870 Dualcore, der ist trotz nur 2 Kernen so stark wie ein Quadcore wie der X4 955 oder 965, und da es bei Intel ab ca 140€ deutlich bessere CPUs als bei AMD gibt, könntest Du bei Bedarf leicht und lohnenswert die CPU aufrüsten.

Wenn Du 800€ Budget hast, würde ich in jedem Falle einen Intel core i5-3470 (ca 170€) und passendes Mainboard (ca 70€) nehmen, oder falls Du mal übertakten willst nen i5-3570k (200€) und ein Z77-Mainboard (80-100€). Das sind dann auch nur ca 100€ mehr als Dein Vorschlag. Selbst wenn Du eine AMD 7950 nimmst und ein ausreichendes Netzteil mit 450-500W bist Du eher noch bei nur ca 700€, und hast ein viel stärkeres System als mit nem FX-6300 + AMD 7870. Da könntest Du dann, um die 800€ auszureizen, eine SSD mit 128GB einbauen, die lädt vor allem Kleinigkeiten superschnell, so dass Windows gefühlt viel schneller wird. Die Rechenleitung erhöht sich zwar nicht, aber zB ein Browser öffnet so schnell, als wäre er schon offen und nur im Hintergrund gewesen, Windows lädt schneller usw. 

Ach ja: als RAM würde ohne FX-CPU auch DDR-1600er völlig reichen, beim RAM merkst Du keinen Unterschied zwischen 1333, 1600 oder 1866 - für die neueren Intel passt aber 1600er sogar besser als schnellerer.


----------



## toffizzle (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich habe meine Config nun etwas angepasst und liege noch im Budget.

Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3
Prozessor: i5-3470
Arbeitsspeicher:Corsair 8GB DDR3-1600 (2X 4GB)
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD7870 Dual Fan
Festplatte:1000GB SATA3.0 (6GB/s - 7200rpm) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Power L7 530W

Verbaut in neuem Gehäuse incl. Zubehör (Lüfter, Optisches Laufwerk etc.)


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir, allerdings würde ich wirklich eine SSD nehmen, du wirst doch sicherlich noch eine "alte" Festplatte für deine Spiele haben, oder? Ansonsten würde ich Enermax als NT empfehlen, be quit! sind bei mir Privat und in der Kanzlei mal reihenweise ausgefallen. Nie wieder be quit! in einen meiner PCs!  

Grafikkarte würde ich nVidia empfehlen ... aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur so ein persönliches Ding.


----------



## toffizzle (17. Januar 2013)

Das Sache ist die, ich steige von nem Mac um. Deshalb auch das triste Minimalgamerleben. Frag mich nicht, was mich da geritten hat. 
Ok, das mit dem Netzteil schau ich mir nochmal an.
Und ja, ich denke, dass zwischen nVidia und Radeon ist ein Glaubenskrieg.
Da ich eh nicht der Framehunter bin (wie auch  ), kann ich ein paar Frames Unterschied bei verschiedenen Games ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2013)

toffizzle schrieb:


> Das Sache ist die, ich steige von nem Mac um. Deshalb auch das triste Minimalgamerleben. Frag mich nicht, was mich da geritten hat.


*Das *erklärt einiges!  

Ich lass nicht locker, jeder, der mal an einem PC mit einer SSD gearbeitet hat, wird ungern wieder sein Windows auf einer normalen HD installieren und benutzen wollen.

Klar, wenn man wirklich nur spielt, d.h. PC anmacht, Spiel startet, Spiel beendet und PC runterfährt ... wird man wenig von der SSD merken, außer das Windows schneller lädt und sofern das Spiel auf der SSD installiert ist, schneller lädt.

Aber ein wenig Bildbearbeitung, Surfen mit Firefox und viele, alltägliche Dinge sind mit einer SSD einfach besser, weil super schnell.



> Ok, das mit dem Netzteil schau ich mir nochmal an.


Enermax ist deutlich teurer als be quit!, vorallem in der modularen Form was ich hab. Aber es ist super leise, stabil & läuft seit fast zwei Jahren ohne Probleme ... da haben mich manch be quit! NT öfters im Stich gelassen.



> Und ja, ich denke, dass zwischen nVidia und Radeon ist ein Glaubenskrieg.
> Da ich eh nicht der Framehunter bin (wie auch  ), kann ich ein paar Frames Unterschied bei verschiedenen Games ausser Acht lassen.


 Das meine ich nicht, sondern primär die Treiber. Aus dem Alter, immer der größte, schnellste, beste etc. zu sein bin ich raus ... jedenfalls beim PC. 

Ich will einfach, dass es funktioniert und super optimiert ist ... da bieten mir die nVidia Treiber ein Fünkchen mehr, vorallem sind die ( oder waren? ) die 670 GTX Grafikkarten sehr leise, vorallem im Idle.


----------



## toffizzle (17. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *Das *erklärt einiges!
> 
> Ich lass nicht locker, jeder, der mal an einem PC mit einer SSD gearbeitet hat, wird ungern wieder sein Windows auf einer normalen HD installieren und benutzen wollen.



 Das mit der SSD wollte ich mir als spätere Option frei halten.


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Januar 2013)

toffizzle schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich habe meine Config nun etwas angepasst und liege noch im Budget.
> 
> Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3
> Prozessor: i5-3470
> ...


 Außer Grafikkarte und Prozessor spricht mich bei den Komponenten gar nix an   (nicht das es müsste). Aber ich hab unlängst nen PC für meine Freundin  geschmiedet und denke deshalb dass hier leistungsstärkere Komponenten  Platz finden sollten. Angefangen beim Board: Sicher muss der Preis  stimmen, aber ein B75? Das ist der Einsteiger-Chipsatz im 7er-Segment  von Intel und unterstützt gerade mal *1* SATA-III Anschluss  (Nur weil 3 verbaut sind heißt das nicht dass die auch alle die volle  Bandbreite bringen). Nächster Punkt wäre das RAM. Du sparst knapp 20%  wenn du statt Corsair-Speicher Komponenten von G.Skill nutzt. Gleiche Größe,  gleiche Taktung, gleiche Latenzen aber zwischen 8-10€ Preisunterschied.  



Spoiler



Beim Netzteil hast du dich sicher nach Empfehlungen gerichtet  und laut vieler Testberichte ist das L7 auch n' P/L-Kracher. ABER: Es  gibt schon den Nachfolger L8, welches für 10€ mehr noch Kabelmanagement  und neuere Hardwarekomponenten bietet.


.

Das System sähe dann beispielsweise so aus:


Enermax ETS-T40-TB
XFX Radeon HD 7870 Dual Fan Black Edition
Intel® Core™ i5-3470
be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W
Zalman Z9 Gehäuse
LG GH-24NS
MSI Z77A-G43
Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
und käme bei Alternate 770€.
Sparpotential  von etwa 60€ bestünde noch beim Netzteil, indem man z.B. zum  Thermaltake Hamburg greift, bei der Festplatte, wenn man diese durch  eine Seagate ST1000DM003 (1TB) ersetzt und beim Mainboard wenn du auf 2 USB-Anschlüsse und 5.1-Sound verzichten kannst (MSI Z77A-G41). Zusätzlich sparst du nochmal um  die 15-20€ wenn du Preise bei versch. Anbietern vergleichst (caseking,  harwareversand, etc.). Einen Teil davon könntest du in VibeFixer für die  Platte und die Lüfter investieren und 30€ für eine Win8-Lizenz (wenn  benötigt).


Rabowke schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, allerdings würde ich wirklich eine SSD nehmen, du wirst doch sicherlich noch eine "alte" Festplatte für deine Spiele haben, oder?


Würde ich auch so sehen, allerdings schlägt eine SSD auch  mal wieder mit etwa 130€ zu buche...das spart man an einer Festplatte  leider nicht 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Grafikkarte würde ich nVidia empfehlen ... aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur so ein persönliches Ding.


Naja...vom P/L-Verhältnis stehen die 7000er von AMD nunmal derzeit besser da. Ich wollte auch ne GTX660Ti haben, aber 20% mehr Kohle für ~5% mehr Leistung war's mir dann irgendwie nicht wert.

//EDIT: Vollkommen vergessen: Zur HD7870 gibt's außerdem die "Far Cry 3 - Limited Edition" dazu, mit der du, so gesehen, auch nochmal ca. 40€ sparst und gleich n' schönes Spiel hast um deine neuen Komponenten auf Tourech zu bringen.


----------



## toffizzle (17. Januar 2013)

@RichardLancelot: Thx für die Tipps! Ich werde sie mir mal zu Gemüte führen.

BTW, wie sieht das denn mit Aufbau in Eigenregie aus? Ich habe das noch nicht gemacht, habe aber hohes, technisches Verständnis (behaupte ich jetz mal so) und traue mir zu, die Komponenten selbst einzubauen/zusammenzubauen.
Ich frage jetzt mal ganz doof: Wie groß ist der Einstellaufwand der Software und Hardwareerkennung (BIOS) usw.?
Grund ist, ich würde mir die Kosten für den Aufbauservice und Betriebssystem sparen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn man mit dem nötigen Grundwissen, viel Ruhe und gewissenhaft an die Sache rangeht, dürfte im Grunder jeder einen PC zusammenbauen. Die Windowsinstallation ist schnell und ohne Aufwand gemacht, lediglich die BIOS Einstellungen bieten hier und da ein paar Kniffe zur Optimierung.

Die aktuellen und guten Boards werden jedoch mit sinnvollen und nützlichen Einstellungen, z.B. SATA Modus: AHCI, ausgeliefert.

Das ist die einzige Einstellung, die mir einfällt, die man von der Windows-Installation prüfen sollte ... den Rest kann man auch nach und nach einstellen, wenn man sich belesen und/oder hier im Forum gefragt hat. 

Außerdem macht das basteln Spass ... also selbstmachen! Los!


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Januar 2013)

Ich sag's mal so: Wir haben alle irgendwann unseren ersten PC zusammengebaut 
Der reine Aufbau sollte nicht das Problem sein. A) ist eine Menge selbsterklärend, b) passen die meisten Stecker nur in ein Loch und c) würde es bei einem neuen System kein Gepfusche an bereits verbauter Hardware geben. Ich schätze die Schwierigkeit mal als 'trivial' ein. Die Konfiguration des BIOS/UEFI hält sich bei solch einer simplen Zusammenstellung auch in Grenzen, im Normalfall sollte alles 'out-of-the-box' miteinander arbeiten. N' paar Kniffe wie das richtige Verlegen der Kabel, richtigseitiges Einbauen der Lüfter und Aufbringen der Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU kann man sich zur Not auch nochmal bei YouTube reinziehen.


----------



## toffizzle (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön!
Ich hab mir auch die schon Hilfe eines Freundes gesichert. Sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Wie schon von RichardLancelot erwähnt, bietet das mächtige Youtube-Orakel eine Flut an Infovideos.
Ich werde Euch dann berichten, wie es gelaufen ist bzw. der Rechner läuft.
Danke nochmal für Eure hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Also, bei Hardwareversand.de sind viele Dinge immer ein Stück günstiger als bei alternate, und die bauen den PC auch für 20€ zusammen.

Und so oder so: der Aufpreis für eine AMD 7950 würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen, würde ich einer 7870 vorziehen. 

Wenn Du die Karte bei hardwareversand.de nimmst, bekommst Du nämlich im Rahmen der "AMD Never Settle"-Aktion bei der 7870 noch Far Cry 3, bei einer 7950 zusätzlich noch Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs. Das heißt: Du kannst ja ruhig alles da kaufen, wo Du willst - aber die Karte würde ich dann trotzdem bei hardwareversand kaufen, denn die machen bei dieser AMD NeverSettle-Aktion mit. Nach Erhalt der Karte ne email an den Service schreieben, dann kriegst Du die Codes für die Spiele. Am besten über den pcgames-Preisvergleich zB die übertaktete Gigabyte 7950 (sehr leise UND günstig) Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) - PCGames aufrufen, über DEN Link zu hardwareversand.de gehen

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die noch genug codes haben, aber hardwareversand hat nie offensiv damit geworben, sondern nur per Newsletter und bei Facebook - d.h. es kann gut sein, dass es noch gengu Codes gibt, weil viele Käufer gar nix von der Aktion wussten und keine Codes angefordert haben. Aber auch ohne Games wäre die 7950 ihren Aufpreis wert, vor allem ist sie durch die Übertaktung fast so schnell wie eine GTX 670, die über 300€ kostet!

@RichardLancelot: du hattest doch selber grad erst eine AMD-Karte da gekauft und nen Code angefragt - hat das geklappt?


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @RichardLancelot: du hattest doch selber grad erst eine AMD-Karte da gekauft und nen Code angefragt - hat das geklappt?


Yop, war ganz unspektakulär. hab die Anfrage mit Bestellcode und Kundennummer in ne Mail an den Support gepackt und bekam knapp 3 Tage später den 'Never-Settle'-Code für "Far Cry 3" geschickt.


----------



## toffizzle (2. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, wollte euch kurz auf dem Laufenden halten.
Habe gestern meinen PC zusammengebaut. Wie gesagt, mein Erster.
Alles schön ordentlich verschraubt, Kabelmanagement nocht nicht final. Dann der große Moment - Einschalten.
LEDs der Gehäuselüfter kurz aufgeblinkt, Prozessorkühlerfan kurz angelaufen - stille. Ich so: F%$k!
Fehlersuche - nix. Anschlussdiagramme studiert - alles OK. Komponenten einzeln abgezogen und Neustart versucht - stille.
Gegen 1:30h war ich dann mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich brauchte jemanden mit großem Latinum.
Also heute Morgen in die Computerbude gefahren. Ergebnis der Untersuchung: Grafikkarte defekt, ansonsten alles richtig verschraubt und verkabelt.
GRFMPF! Das war die einzige Komponente, die ich gestern Nacht nicht zum Test abgestöppselt hatte.
Na ja, immerhin weis ich jetzt, dass ich den Rechner richtig zusammengebaut habe.

Hier nochmal die endgültigen Komponenten:
- MSI Z77a-G43
- Intel i5 4370
- Gigabyte HD7950
- Scythe Katana 4
- Zalman Z9 U3
- 630W Thermaltake Berlin
- 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
- Samsung SSD 840
- Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB

Update und Leistungstestbericht folgen!


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. März 2013)

Argh...das nervigste was passieren kann  Wünsch dir viel Glück für nen rasanten Umtausch.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Argh...das nervigste was passieren kann  Wünsch dir viel Glück für nen rasanten Umtausch.



Das ist FAST das nervigste: auf Platz 1 ist immer noch "kein Bild, aber alles läuft", und dann war nur das Monitorkabel am onboard-DVI statt an dem der Graka...  


ps: CPU meinst Du sicher den i5-3470


----------



## toffizzle (3. März 2013)

@Herbboy: Klar, der 3470 
@RichardLancelot: Der Umtausch muss schnell gehen. Kann's nich erwarten! Grrrrr


----------



## toffizzle (11. März 2013)

So Leute, der Rechner ist nun seit Samstag komplett und geht ab, wie Schmidt's Katze! Crysis 3 Maxed Out - Flüssig! Kein Vergleich zu vorher!
Danke für Eure guten Tipps!

Ein Problem habe ich trotzdem noch. Mein Bios bzw. das OC Genie merken sich die Einstellung der automatischen CPU Lüftersteuerung nicht.
Heißt, er läuft nach dem Start mit max. Geschwindigkeit und lässt sich erst nach manueller Einstellung beruhigen 
Habt ihr nen Tipp, wie ich das für immer voreingestellt bekomme oder ob es ein gutes Freewaretool zur CPU Lüftersteuerung gibt?

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. März 2013)

Mhh...meine Freundin und uch haben beide den 'kleinen Bruder' deines Boards verbaut und bei Ihr hat's geholfen den CPU-Lüfter im UEFI auf 'Zieltemperaturgesteuert' einzustellen. Das versteclt sich irgendwo in den Settings, im Handbuch find ich dazu im Moment nix. Stell's einfach von 'Auto' auf ca. 50°-60°C.


----------



## toffizzle (22. März 2014)

*CPU Kühlung*

Hi Leute, lange ist's her, seit ich das letzte Mal etwas gepostet habe.
Der Rechner rennt immer noch wie bekloppt aber ich frage mich, ob ich auf eine Wasserkühlung für meine CPU wechseln soll?
Ab und an ist die max. Temp. des Prozessors schon hoch. Gerade bei langen Spielorgien performancehungriger Spiele.

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen und wenn ja, welche kann man da empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Chris


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2014)

toffizzle schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen und wenn ja, welche kann man da empfehlen?


 
Das Ding mit der Wasserkühlung ist halt: es gibt nicht "das System", eine WaKü Besteht aus mehreren Komponenten wie Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter, Pumpe, Kühlkörper, etc.
Alles zum Preis das sich ein Nicht-Übertaktes System nicht wirklich lohnt
Auch sollte man die Finger vonKompkatwasserkühlungen lassen, nicht weil die schlecht währen sondern weil die allerwenigsten den Verwendungszweck treffen: Kühlung ohne Schwere Last am PCB oder wenn kein Platz für einen Großen Kühlkörper ist
Faktisch kühlen die nämlich überhaupt nicht besser als eine normale Luftkühlung, kosten aber Hundert Euro mehr

Eher wäre man, wenn man schon eine kältere CPU will, mit einem dickeren Kühler + auch ein paar zusätzlichen Lüftern beraten, alternativ auch einem Lufttunnel


----------



## toffizzle (22. März 2014)

Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Momentan habe ich den Scythe Katana 4 verbaut, der an sich recht gut ist. Ich dachte nur, dass ich mit so einer Wasserkühlung mehr rausholen könnte.
Hast Du nen Tipp bzgl. leistungsstärkerer Kühler?

Wenn sich das aber nicht wirklich lohnt (meine CPU ist ausserdem auch nicht übertaktet), werde ich mir bessere Lüfter ins Gehäuse pappen. Da sind derzeit noch die werkseitig verbauten Lüfter drin (nicht die besten). Immerhin kann ich 3 Lüfter austauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2014)

Ohne Übertaktung brauchst Du bei einem starken PC an sich maximal 2 Lüfter: vorne einer mit 120mm und ca 800 U/Min, hinten 1000-1200 U/min. Und da jeweils nicht die ALLERbilligsten, damit die halt auch noch relativ leise sind. So ca ab 6-7€ würd ich sagen. Der Katana 4 reicht ohne Übertaktung auch dicke aus. Wenn Du da einen guten, leisen willst, wäre zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 *Co* ein gern genommenes Modell, nicht zu groß, nicht zu teuer. Arctic Freezer 13 CO, CPU-K


----------

